# Paperwhite 2014 soon?



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been hearing rumors of a 300 ppi screen and all-new HD fonts on the PW3.

It's August. I'm thinking we should be hearing something this quarter...

Anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seen anything on the tech blogs? Where have you been 'hearing' this -- other than wishful speculation here? 

FWIW, _for me_ I think the PW is pretty much perfect as it is . . . . though if they added a model that had support for audiobooks a lot of folks would _really really_ like that.

Also, given the release of the new Fire phone, I'm not sure it makes sense to expect another new device for the fall. Though I wouldn't be too surprised at a Fire tablet model that does the Firefly thing. Or maybe has dynamic perspective. OR, an update to the current HDX models that incorporates Firefly. Or an app for it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Some of the recent purchasers on Mobileread have stated that theirs came with 4gb of memory. These seem to be UK purchasers as I haven't seen anything here about any US purchasers getting 4GB memory. Have any US recent purchasers checked theirs for memory?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only one available for current sale on the US site specifies 

*On-Device Storage* Holds over 1,000 books

Interestingly, when I go to that page, it does not show that I have bought it. And yet, I clearly have. So I went back through my orders and clicked through to the device from there and that page is very slightly different to the one currently showing. It says

*On-Device Storage* 2 GB internal (approximately 1.25 GB available for user content). Holds up to 1,100 books

The rest of the page seems to be the same -- both have, for example, incorporated information about Kindle Unlimited which is, as we know, Very New. Hmmmmmm


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ann,

I have seen some early buzz about it on tech blogs, but they were expecting it in Q2 this year and that's obviously long past... and not in keeping with Amazon refreshing the Kindle line-up somewhere between August and October every year for that back-to-school/holiday season flourish.

It was in my Flipbook app, so not sure which magazine/website off hand.

However, that's where I heard the 300 ppi spec, as well as "new HD display fonts."

(For what it's worth, the current PW is something like 221 ppi).

I'm not quite ready to give up my PW1, but my wife is starting her new job soon and she's still on a K3 Keyboard, so she's anxious to update, but I've told her to wait for the PW3, as it'll be way better even than what I have.

And if I find myself envying hers once she gets one, well... ya never know.

If they increase the on-board memory back to 4GB instead of 2GB (even with Cloud, that's a handy feature), well... it'd be hard to say no to for long. 

You see, I often side-load personal documents only my Kindle PW that don't get copied to the cloud. (I write out teachings I do that I plan to give, rather than printing my teaching out on 20 pages of paper, for example.) So having 4GB still has some value even with the Amazon Cloud services, because then I can load personal documents like that and not have to think about deleting them right away.

But my wife's Kindle is the ancient one right now... and the battery charge isn't holding like it used to, for her.

P.S., I know the Fire Phone's Amazon's shiny new toy, but it's a different market than a refreshed eInk reader lineup. They tend to do that every year the past 3-4 years, usually in that August-October window. Even the year they launched the Fire, they refreshed their Kindle eInk lineup.

So to me, it's more a matter of when, not if.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInOregon said:


> Ann,
> 
> I have seen some early buzz about it on tech blogs, but they were expecting it in Q2 this year and that's obviously long past... and not in keeping with Amazon refreshing the Kindle line-up somewhere between August and October every year for that back-to-school/holiday season flourish.


Well 'every year' since 2010 is true I guess. The first Kindle wa in November 2007. 2nd gen came out in February of 2009 and 3rd Gen/keyboard in August of 2010. Since then it's true there has been at least one, either a Fire or eInk or both, 'new and improved' model each fall.

As to Q2 -- I think the buzz was about the Fire phone. Early chatter didn't have anything definite but it coalesced by mid March and then the thing was announced in, what, May? June?



> It was in my Flipbook app, so not sure which magazine/website off hand.
> 
> However, that's where I heard the 300 ppi spec, as well as "new HD display fonts."
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'd notice higher resolution. And I don't feel a need for more memory. Honestly, with the cloud, that's all I need. I have something around 185 things on my kindle now and see no performance issues.

Did you know you CAN load personal documents and have them archived at Amazon? Use the 'Send to Kindle' app from your computer: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=201238330 I, too, do that with personal stuff and then can delete it but still have it available if I need it again later. Of course you can set it to NOT archive such items as well -- which I do sometimes if it's something I want to read but don't think I want to keep. Mostly though, I let 'em be archived and every so often go through my 'personal docs' list via Manage Content and Devices and purge the ones I don't need there any more.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2014/05/29/kindle-paperwhite-2014-rumors/

http://bestereaderreview.org/kindle-paperwhite-rumors-2014

And a skeptical react from this one:

http://the-digital-reader.com/2014/06/09/missing-action-kindle-paperwhite-3-ice-wine/#.U95UvvldWuI

Apparently TechCrunch was the original source of the rumor, but I think "the digital-reader.com" is off-base in saying a new one isn't coming "this year," just that it may not be 300 ppi, since he does seem to have researched that aspect well.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Since 2010 they definitely seem to have settled into about one year between releases (give or take a month) and the last 3 have been in the 4th quarter. Going by that, we should be due for a PW3 sometime around September or October. Of course they could break out of that pattern but it seems to me they have found the Sep/Oct release to work best for sales and marketing. It's close enough to Christmas to make it a Christmas gift (without having to worry that a new one will come out just after Christmas) but still allows enough time before Christmas for people to learn about it and decide to buy one as a gift.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The fact that they just put the Paperwhites on sale for $20 off lends credence to the idea that a new version could be coming out.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,191281.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The fact that they just put the Paperwhites on sale for $20 off lends credence to the idea that a new version could be coming out.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,191281.0.html
> 
> Betsy


Except that they've done that off and on over the last few months for Fires -- and older model Fires -- and there's been nothing new there -- unless you count the Fire Phone. When I see them on Woot I might start getting suspicious, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Except that they've done that off and on over the last few months for Fires -- and older model Fires -- and there's been nothing new there -- unless you count the Fire Phone. When I see them on Woot I might start getting suspicious, though.


Perhaps there are new Fires coming out, too. 

Oh, Ann...don't be a buzzkill!  Jump on the bandwagon. New Paperwhites around the bend! 

Oho the Wells Fargo Wagon UPS truck is a-comin' down the street,
Oh please let it be a new Paperwhite for me!
Oho the Wells Fargo Wagon UPS truck is a-comin' down the street,
I wish, I wish I knew that a Paperwhite it would be!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See . . . . the thing is . . . . . I can't think of anything that would make me want a new one. And I'm terribly afraid that Amzazon CAN!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See . . . . the thing is . . . . . I can't think of anything that would make me want a new one. And I'm terribly afraid that Amzazon CAN!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel and i want that quote on a t-shirt.  

on topic, when amazon announces something, then i'll care.  until then, i'll just keep reading.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I assume from the sale they're doing a refresh of the PW and Fires. It's supposed to be a pretty significant upgrade if the rumor mill is to be believed and the bigger an upgrade it is, the more I'd expect to see them trying to get rid of the PW2s before they announce.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Their pattern from K3 Keyboard on (2010 to present) is an annual refresh coming somewhere between late August and late October.

If there's nothing, I would be surprised. They have benefited a lot from the annual pre-Thanksgiving/Christmas/Hanukkah refresh of devices for quite a while now.

If they stand pat, it would surprise me, if only because of that.

Then again, with Nook almost completely irrelevant now, and Google spreading out their new hardware throughout the year and not really laser-focused on books, the only "fall refresh" to place real pressure on Amazon to "keep up" is Apple's iPod/iPhone fall refresh... and those aren't eInk devices, so it would matter more in terms of Fires than Kindles.

This is where I wish Kobo could step up to fill in the vacuum left by the internal Nook collapse. If Kobo were about to announce a big new slate of eInk devices and they had enough US marketshare to matter, it would ensure a 2014 refresh of Kindles.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See . . . . the thing is . . . . . I can't think of anything that would make me want a new one. And I'm terribly afraid that Amzazon CAN!


Well, they're not really random if they're related to what I just said...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

musclehead said:


> Well, they're not really random if they're related to what I just said...


It's the blurting that's random, not the lyrics. 

Betsy


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone with a PW1 or PW2 already planning to upgrade just because it's the newest Kindle? I tell myself no...my PW2 is just fine. Then again so was my K2. And my Touch. I never really took to the K3 or Basic. I think because of the small page turn buttons. Just didn't enjoy reading on them. Loved the buttons on my K2 and the touch screens on later Kindles. I say I'm not going to upgrade,BUT I can be weak when it comes to gadgets.

Selling points for me...

Higher resolution  - nope
More font choices  - nope
More storage  - nope
Faster processor  - nope
Smaller  - please no, they are almost too small now.
Different color beside blaaahhh black  - maybe
Page turn buttons  - if they are good sized, probably yes.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

We are none of us sure of the features of the 2014 model yet.. . 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Like you in your earlier post, Derek is saying what features would push him over the edge. We all have our price. 

And is asking if there are those who would upgrade just because it's the newest.  And there are those for whom that is sufficient reason for sure.  I'm on the fence....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I said, I can't think of anything that would make me jump. But it's very possible Amazon _can_. 

Mostly what that means is I haven't been trawling the tech blogs quite as much for news.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am happy with my PW2 but if you can believe this my 17 yr old daughter hates not having page turn buttons on side. She says she loves the light but will continue  to use her K3 until 
they have the buttons on the side. I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> I am happy with my PW2 but if you can believe this my 17 yr old daughter hates not having page turn buttons on side. She says she loves the light but will continue to use her K3 until
> they have the buttons on the side. I doubt that will happen.


Yeah. I don't see that either.  Though I know a lot of folks here have expressed that as a preference. The basic model does still have 'em, of course, but without the integrated light.

I was actually surprised myself when I adapted to the touch screen fairly quickly with my PW. Now when I use my basic one, I have to think a minute how to do things.  And the left page turn button doesn't work real well -- it's one of the early 'basic' models in the gray case (I think from 2011) and got a lot of use until I got my first PW in 2012. That's my back up kindle, though, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And the left page turn button doesn't work real well --


Had the same problem with mine, both grey and black, and someone here suggested a folded business card be placed under kindle on that side. That did the trick and never had a problem again.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInOregon said:


> This is where I wish Kobo could step up to fill in the vacuum left by the internal Nook collapse. If Kobo were about to announce a big new slate of eInk devices and they had enough US marketshare to matter, it would ensure a 2014 refresh of Kindles.


Kobo is a fairly significant competitor worldwide, though, and already has the Kobo Aura HD, which I'd buy in a heartbeat if it were the Amazon Kindle HD instead, even though the Aura HD is about $50 more than my PW2, and I had assumed the upgraded "premium" PW would probably cost close to the same. It has the kind of specs and features some people hack their Kindles (or Kindle books) to get, and that new eInk Kindle that was rumored by Techcrunch to be coming back in Q2 was allegedly meant to be the "equivalent" of the Aura HD. It was even rumored to have page turn "buttons", although different from the previous Kindle buttons.

I'd point out that the Nook Touch I had also had page turn buttons, but they were pretty much useless, never did work reliably - and page turn buttons are not something I miss on my PW2. At all.


----------



## bluesplayer (Sep 30, 2010)

guitar [


Ann in Arlington said:


> See . . . . the thing is . . . . . I can't think of anything that would make me want a new one. And I'm terribly afraid that Amzazon CAN!


Guitar players (and keyboard players) like me call this disease G.A.S.

http://www.gearacquisitionsyndrome.com/

Larry


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Anyone with a PW1 or PW2 already planning to upgrade just because it's the newest Kindle? I tell myself no...my PW2 is just fine. Then again so was my K2. And my Touch. I never really took to the K3 or Basic. I think because of the small page turn buttons. Just didn't enjoy reading on them. Loved the buttons on my K2 and the touch screens on later Kindles. I say I'm not going to upgrade,BUT I can be weak when it comes to gadgets.
> 
> Selling points for me...
> 
> ...


I'm always interested in higher resolution and increased contrast. Although I'm happy with my P2. 
Font choices: eh
More storage: not really, I keep most of my stuff in the cloud except my favorites for rereading 
faster processor: for what?
smaller: no, if I wanted smaller I'd go back to reading on my iPhone
different color: that isn't going to make me purchase
turn page buttons: if they put those, I'll definitely not buy it. Had it on first generation kindle, prefer touch screen.
Now if they add audio book capability so I could actually make use of whispersync for voice I'd be tempted.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

At work today, someone I know noticed my PW on the desk. He also said that he had bought all the generations. He was planning to buy the new one. He had read about the rumored kindle. We both agreed that there was not enough of an upgrade on the hardware with the PW2. I want more fonts, darker text...etc. I keep telling myself not to upgrade, but I will probably buy the latest version. I also want cell this time on my kindle.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

We might hope that 'Ice Wine' == Liquivista:

http://the-digital-reader.com/2014/08/05/amazons-new-screen-tech-patents-reveal-clues-future-kindle-plans/


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> crebel and i want that quote on a t-shirt.
> 
> on topic, when amazon announces something, then i'll care. until then, i'll just keep reading.


YES, we do!!

I'm less on the fence about buying the next generation of PW than I was before starting my current vacation. My Kindle Keyboard in a cover seems very heavy and bulky compared to DH's PW. I guess I can try getting used to the touch screen again, but I'd really like page-turn buttons as well... I'll join the speculators and say there will be a new model announced some time next month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I'm always interested in higher resolution and increased contrast. Although I'm happy with my P2.
> Font choices: eh
> More storage: not really, I keep most of my stuff in the cloud except my favorites for rereading
> faster processor: for what?
> ...


I agree, generally. As for a faster processor: _that_ might be [/i]needed[/i] in order to offer higher resolution and increased contrast. 

And I have no interest in audio for any reason.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Keep in mind, I'm happy with my current Kindle PW1, and have no plans to upgrade this fall. It's my wife, currently on a K3 Keyboard, who will likely upgrade when the PW3 makes its appearance.

That said, selling points:

Higher resolution - Yes, please.
More font choices - Yes, please.
More storage - We'd at least like to see it get back to 4GB, like the K3K.
Faster processor - For page-turn and performance reasons, yes, please.
Smaller - No, thank you. It's the perfect size as it is right now.
Different color beside black - Gimmicky. No thanks. That's part of why I buy a cover.
Page turn buttons - No, thank you. I love the current touch-based page-turn system, thanks.
Sound/speakers/mic for audiobooks - No, thank you. I have a tablet for that. I want my eInk device to just display books, thanks.

But whoever posted these categories forget a few key features:


Better contrast without making the screen blinding-white in the dark - Yes, please.

Front-light for screen on/off toggle - Yes, please.

Highly improved battery performance - They say this every generation but it's always about the same. How about doubling battery life? A "two-month" battery charge lasts ME about three weeks, because I read ... A LOT. So, shoot for a 4-month battery and maybe I can get six weeks out of it?

Front-lit screen performance - I have no idea if this was addressed in the PW2, because I never bought one, but I'd like more levels of illumination, more even lighting, and, as mentioned above, a toggle on-off button for the light.

Black-n-white plus color dual display - Sounds expensive. No thanks. Books don't need color. Save that for the Fire line. If there's a book I need in color, I will happily use the Kindle app on my tablet or PC or laptop.

More native-display foreign language options - Yes, please. Especially Hebrew, both Biblical and modern conversational. (Having a Hebrew font means more layout flexibility; currently books with Hebrew in them have to scan-in the Hebrew or use phonetic spellings in English. There's a wide range of texts, especially in theology, that would benefit from this.

Dump the ancient "experimental browser" and get that one you have on Fires onto the Kindle: Yes. PLEASE. I only use it for shopping the Amazon store, but the "experimental browser" stinks.

New a/e WiFi support: yes, please. Faster is better when you're on WiFi. (I *never* order 3G or 4G or whatever models... waste of money, for me, but keeping up with the new WiFi high-speed standard? That would add value.

I won't go into begging for a microSD slot, though. It's clear Amazon will never EVER do that. That's why I want to get back to 4GB internal along with the Cloud.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree, generally. As for a faster processor: _that_ might be [/i]needed[/i] in order to offer higher resolution and increased contrast.


It might also help with the lagging so many have noticed with the implementation of Cloud Collections, or with having "too many" books on a Kindle. (As if!!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInOregon said:


> Keep in mind, I'm happy with my current Kindle PW1, and have no plans to upgrade this fall. It's my wife, currently on a K3 Keyboard, who will likely upgrade when the PW3 makes its appearance.
> 
> That said, selling points:
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by this. If you turn the light all the way down it's not blinding white. It's true that it doesn't go _all_ the way off, but, for me, it gets 'off' enough as makes no never mind.



> Highly improved battery performance - They say this every generation but it's always about the same. How about doubling battery life? A "two-month" battery charge lasts ME about three weeks, because I read ... A LOT. So, shoot for a 4-month battery and maybe I can get six weeks out of it?


meh. It lasts way longer than any tablet or phone I have ever had so I'm content. I never expect what they promise to be what I get. Kindle of like MPG ratings. 



> Front-lit screen performance - I have no idea if this was addressed in the PW2, because I never bought one, but I'd like more levels of illumination, more even lighting, and, as mentioned above, a toggle on-off button for the light.


As I said somewhere recently -- not sure what thread -- the 2013 PW has rather more even lighting. Not sure if it has more levels but the lowest one seems lower. As far as I'm concerned, when you turn it all the way down, you may as well call it 'off'. It's not bright enough to see anything even in a dark room.



> Black-n-white plus color dual display - Sounds expensive. No thanks. Books don't need color. Save that for the Fire line. If there's a book I need in color, I will happily use the Kindle app on my tablet or PC or laptop.


Agreed. There seem to be a bunch of folks who'd like to see color e-ink. I don't see the point, myself, though it wouldn't be bad to see the covers in color. Still, once I'm reading, it's text on a page and only two colors are needed: something like black and something like white.  An advantage, of course, would be the longer battery life PLUS seeing color. But it's not something I'd want to have to spend a lot more for.



> More native-display foreign language options - Yes, please. Especially Hebrew, both Biblical and modern conversational. (Having a Hebrew font means more layout flexibility; currently books with Hebrew in them have to scan-in the Hebrew or use phonetic spellings in English. There's a wide range of texts, especially in theology, that would benefit from this.


I don't have the need to read in other languages, but as a related suggestion: why not add Latin to the translation engine. I know it's a 'dead' language, but I frequently come across Latin phrases and the translation engine doesn't work on them.  A lot of times these are phrases I've heard before but can't pull up from MY memory banks exactly what it means. If I have wifi I can check wikipedia, but that's extra steps.



> Dump the ancient "experimental browser" and get that one you have on Fires onto the Kindle: Yes. PLEASE. I only use it for shopping the Amazon store, but the "experimental browser" stinks.


gosh YES! Don't even need one as far as I'm concerned. Connection to the kindle store is all that's necessary. Let's call the 'experiment' a failure. 



> New a/e WiFi support: yes, please. Faster is better when you're on WiFi. (I *never* order 3G or 4G or whatever models... waste of money, for me, but keeping up with the new WiFi high-speed standard? That would add value.


I rarely have problems. . . . though once or twice I have not been able to connect to wide open wifi at a restaurant or something. I actually always assumed it was probably because the router/wifi hotspot hardware was older . . . . . I also have no need for 3G/4G on the kindle. I always have my phone and, if necessary, can generate a hotspot with it long enough to download what I want on my kindle -- usually the daily paper. 



> I won't go into begging for a microSD slot, though. It's clear Amazon will never EVER do that. That's why I want to get back to 4GB internal along with the Cloud.


And, again, for me, I don't see a need for more memory of either sort. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree, generally. As for a faster processor: _that_ might be [/i]needed[/i] in order to offer higher resolution and increased contrast.





Meemo said:


> It might also help with the lagging so many have noticed with the implementation of Cloud Collections, or with having "too many" books on a Kindle. (As if!!)


True -- though that was a bigger problem when they implemented it on the 2012 PW than on the 2013 PW. Really, though, the problem with cloud collections is that they just didn't do it right.  And I think the 'too many books' problem is s storage problem, rather than a processor issue. Arguably, more storage would help with that. But, even so, I'm good with having only a couple hundred books on my kindle and the rest in the cloud, and only a few collections.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

> Font choices: eh


I'm very fond of Caecilla or whatever it's called. It's clear and quite readable. I wasn't very fond of the other options on the PW.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

CraigInOregon said:


> More native-display foreign language options - Yes, please. Especially Hebrew, both Biblical and modern conversational. (Having a Hebrew font means more layout flexibility; currently books with Hebrew in them have to scan-in the Hebrew or use phonetic spellings in English. There's a wide range of texts, especially in theology, that would benefit from this.


Well, I am a bit confused by this. 
Some time ago, as an experiment for an aquaintance, I downloaded a book in Hebrew on my PW1 and the reader displayed it without a glitch (admittedly I know only the alphabeth, but there weren't any missing letters or out-of-place characters signalling something was amiss), no transcriptions and no scanned-in words. Ditto for Russian and Greek.

EDIT: I just checked, my K4 displays Hebrew natively as well, it may be more a problem of the books you've tried than the PW itself...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not sure what you mean by this. If you turn the light all the way down it's not blinding white. It's true that it doesn't go _all_ the way off, but, for me, it gets 'off' enough as makes no never mind.


My frame of reference is a 2012 PW1.

Any of the improvements in the 2013 PW2 are items I'm unaware of.

Best to read my list with that in mind.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Seleya said:


> Well, I am a bit confused by this.
> Some time ago, as an experiment for an aquaintance, I downloaded a book in Hebrew on my PW1 and the reader displayed it without a glitch (admittedly I know only the alphabeth, but there weren't any missing letters or out-of-place characters signalling something was amiss), no transcriptions and no scanned-in words. Ditto for Russian and Greek.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked, my K4 displays Hebrew natively as well, it may be more a problem of the books you've tried than the PW itself...


Wild, unfounded speculation here&#8230; Is it possible that Italian kindles have a different set of fonts than USA Kindles?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I was thinking of getting the cell on the new kindle, if I do buy it, for syncing books. I usually read on my PW2 at home, but take my PW1 out with me, because I have the cell on it. Maybe, I could download the book on my iPhone, if I haven't used up the licences. Get the location/page number, & then go to that location on my kindle. It would be more time consuming, but would save me money. I'm not sure now. Is anyone else getting the cell, if they buy the new kindle?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

If you're talking a Fire phone when you say "the cell," then no.

I'm perfectly happy with my LG G2.

And if I were to upgrade, I'd probably go LG G3 (4K UHD camera!) or several other models, before I'd go Fire Phone.

Plus, I'm a T-mo loyalist, so no Fire Phone in my future anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInOregon said:


> If you're talking a Fire phone when you say "the cell," then no.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy with my LG G2.
> 
> ...


I think Toby was talking about getting 3G/4G on a new Kindle, not just WiFi--note that she says she has "the cell" on her PW1.

And I think most who are asking for page turn buttons (waves hand) want to keep the touch screen--it's too handy for most other things like highlighting, using the on screen keyboard, etc. I just found it really easy to use my Kindle one handed with the page turn buttons. I can do it one handed with the touch screen, but I liked the page turn buttons better.

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think Toby was talking about getting 3G/4G on a new Kindle, not just WiFi--note that she says she has "the cell" on her PW1.
> Betsy


Ahh.

Curses, foiled by hipster/inside-baseball terminology with which I am unaware, again! 

3G is quicker to type than "the cell."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInOregon said:


> Ahh.
> 
> Curses, foiled by hipster/inside-baseball terminology with which I am unaware, again!


Well, I don't know if it's hipster/inside-baseball terminology, but I can read context. 

And, to answer Toby's question...I haven't had 3G on any of my Kindles since the K1, when it wasn't optional (and there was no WiFI with it--it was ONLY 3G). And I haven't missed it. But I was kind of toying with the idea of getting it again. But probably won't. I have enough books automatically downloaded to whichever is my default Kindle that I don't really need it...I'm unlikely to run out of books between WiFi access.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I was thinking of getting the cell on the new kindle, if I do buy it, for syncing books. I usually read on my PW2 at home, but take my PW1 out with me, because I have the cell on it. Maybe, I could download the book on my iPhone, if I haven't used up the licences. Get the location/page number, & then go to that location on my kindle. It would be more time consuming, but would save me money. I'm not sure now. Is anyone else getting the cell, if they buy the new kindle?


As Betsy noted, the first Kindle had 3G only -- no option for wifi. Wifi with a 3G option came in with the 3rd generation kindle -- August 2010 -- the model now called 'keyboard'. I did get wifi and 3G when I got that device, mainly because I'd budgeted a certain amount and, with price drops, I _could_ get the 3G without going over budget. But, honestly, I live in an area where, by then, wifi had become fairly ubiquitous and found I didn't really need it. I've never opted for it on any subsequent kindle (eInk) purchases.

I did get 4G on a Fire early on -- that was when it was a special $50 for a full year access, limited data plan. I only very occasionally used it, and even them more just for the novelty or as a demonstration to people. Because: WiFi everywhere.  So I didn't renew (at what would have been a higher price) when the year was up, and haven't gotten it on any subsequent Fires.

As to syncing, which you also seem to be commenting on. Assuming you have syncing turned on (Manage Your Content and Devices), if you're home and both devices are on wifi, you can make sure they sync before you go out. (I'm assuming a home wifi network, here.) That's the easiest thing to do, really. Then go out and about, read during the day or whatever, and sync when you get back home.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had a 3G/4G Kindle since wifi became an option. I definitely wouldn't pay extra for it for syncing purposes - I've found syncing to be completely unreliable for me, so I definitely wouldn't pay extra for that option.  I've always found it easy enough to page forward (or chapter forward when available) to find where I left off on another device. So wifi has been all I've needed. If I lived somewhere that wifi weren't so easily I might feel differently.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

First, sorry for the confusion of saying cell on the PW. I couldn't remember if it was 3G or 4G, so I said cell. Anyways, thanks for the great advice & help. Since I only get wifi at home & may forget to sync before I rush off for work or wherever, I am going to try to sync on the kindle before I go to sleep, unless I have the kindle charging overnight, which means it won't be in my bedroom. Usually, the only thing I download when I am out are samples, which I do on my iPhone to my kindle, but I am not worried about that. I was maily just concerned with the syncing. I think then I will get the wifi only new kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I haven't had a 3G/4G Kindle since wifi became an option. I definitely wouldn't pay extra for it for syncing purposes - I've found syncing to be completely unreliable for me, so I definitely wouldn't pay extra for that option. I've always found it easy enough to page forward (or chapter forward when available) to find where I left off on another device. So wifi has been all I've needed. If I lived somewhere that wifi weren't so easily I might feel differently.


This^ surprises me, Meemo, as I've found synching to be totally reliable on my Kindles since I started reading on more than one device. Well, I think there was one time lately where it didn't do it... EDIT: It's one of the things I love most about my Kindle(s).

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well to be fair I have to admit it may well have improved - I rarely keep wifi on on my PW2 so haven't really tried it very often in the last couple of years. I mostly tried it between my Fires and iPhone and it's been a while since I did much reading on a Fire.  And since I was already used to just paging forward if I need to, the syncing wasn't a big deal for me. So yeah, I may not be the most reliable judge!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Betsy -- I find syncing very reliable.  In fact, if I read while out of wifi area and then get back home, I have often, within only a few minutes of getting home, found that books HAVE synced across my other devices. It's like as soon as it realizes it's back in range of a known network it performs a sync.  But, yeah, you do need to keep wifi on pretty much all the time. If you do, it does it without you having to do anything. If you keep wifi off, you have to remember to turn it on and force a sync for it to work.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

CraigInOregon said:


> Better contrast without making the screen blinding-white in the dark - Yes, please.
> 
> More native-display foreign language options - Yes, please. Especially Hebrew, both Biblical and modern conversational. (Having a Hebrew font means more layout flexibility; currently books with Hebrew in them have to scan-in the Hebrew or use phonetic spellings in English. There's a wide range of texts, especially in theology, that would benefit from this.
> 
> New a/e WiFi support: yes, please. Faster is better when you're on WiFi. (I *never* order 3G or 4G or whatever models... waste of money, for me, but keeping up with the new WiFi high-speed standard? That would add value.


Yes on improved contrast in the dark. I read in the dark every night. It's the one thing that kept me reading on my iPhone for so long, black background with white text. I'm not asking for that exactly with PW, but I'd love an improvement on contrast when I'm at 8 or below. With my vision I can't even read comfortably below 7ish in the dark. Just not enough contrast.

As far as languages, I have some books with Greek and Old Norse that do not render correctly due to lack of language support. I haven't checked but I'd bet the same for Cyrillic. It's annoying to get random English letters where it should be Greek ect.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

The only thing that I could want would be the ability to use my own fonts, like we used to be able to do. That would be great. Other than that I can't think of anything that would matter. Greater PPI is like adding more pixels to digital cameras, a selling point but doesn't really mean much to most users.

Steve


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been "hacking" my books to add my preferred font but yes, would much rather be able to add the font to the PW as was previously possible on the PW1. Seems like a silly thing to lots of folks I'm sure, but now I really miss that font if I can't use it for some reason. First world problem for sure!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I've been "hacking" my books to add my preferred font but yes, would much rather be able to add the font to the PW as was previously possible on the PW1. Seems like a silly thing to lots of folks I'm sure, but now I really miss that font if I can't use it for some reason. First world problem for sure!


Could you send a link to someplace showing how to add a font to the PW2. I would love to add my favorite font like I used to do.

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Could you send a link to someplace showing how to add a font to the PW2. I would love to add my favorite font like I used to do.
> 
> Steve


Be aware that this sort of manipulation of the software is against the ToS and would void the warranty. So keep that in mind when deciding whether to attempt such hacking.


----------



## dordale (Nov 24, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Be aware that this sort of manipulation of the software is against the ToS and would void the warranty. So keep that in mind when deciding whether to attempt such hacking.


you don't necessarily need to hack the Kindle to add fonts to individual books--but books you add fonts to have to be DRM free. The easiest way I've found to do this is to use Calibre to convert or "re-convert" a book to Azw3 format using Calibre's options to embed the font of my choice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dordale said:


> you don't necessarily need to hack the Kindle to add fonts to individual books--but books you add fonts to have to be DRM free. The easiest way I've found to do this is to use Calibre to convert or "re-convert" a book to Azw3 format using Calibre's options to embed the font of my choice.


My understanding of the ToS is that even this sort of file manipulation of a book purchased from the Zon may still be problematic. But, at least it's just manipulating the book software and not the device, so is unlikely to void your warranty _on the device_.

And I guess if the book is DRM free in the first place it's not a problem as long as you don't attempt to resell the resulting file. Because, DRM free or not, that's still a copyright violation.  (Not suggesting At ALL that you'd do this. ) So, as long as it's for your own use, no one is likely to care, if they even know.

Point is: know your ToS, for both books and the device, so that if you decide to play with the inner workings, you're going into it with full awareness of any risks. Which, I agree, are very low for what you suggest here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Well to be fair I have to admit it may well have improved - I rarely keep wifi on on my PW2 so haven't really tried it very often in the last couple of years. I mostly tried it between my Fires and iPhone and it's been a while since I did much reading on a Fire. And since I was already used to just paging forward if I need to, the syncing wasn't a big deal for me. So yeah, I may not be the most reliable judge!


Ahhh....I keep WiFi on most of the time. Too lazy to turn it on and off. The battery life is more than sufficient for me.

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I think most who are asking for page turn buttons (waves hand) want to keep the touch screen--it's too handy for most other things like highlighting, using the on screen keyboard, etc. I just found it really easy to use my Kindle one handed with the page turn buttons. I can do it one handed with the touch screen, but I liked the page turn buttons better.
> 
> Betsy


^^
THIS!


----------



## dordale (Nov 24, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My understanding of the ToS is that even this sort of file manipulation of a book purchased from the Zon may still be problematic. But, at least it's just manipulating the book software and not the device, so is unlikely to void your warranty _on the device_.
> 
> And I guess if the book is DRM free in the first place it's not a problem as long as you don't attempt to resell the resulting file. Because, DRM free or not, that's still a copyright violation.  (Not suggesting At ALL that you'd do this. ) So, as long as it's for your own use, no one is likely to care, if they even know.
> 
> Point is: know your ToS, for both books and the device, so that if you decide to play with the inner workings, you're going into it with full awareness of any risks. Which, I agree, are very low for what you suggest here.


Embedding a font in a book with Calibre is pretty harmless. It just adds a little code to the book and inserts the font of your choice. As long as the font is free and you aren't distributing the book I don't see any problems with this.

Ann is right--I don't think anyone should be distributing books that they've changed the fonts in--unless the books are in the public domain. But, I don't think it would be considered illegal to embed a font in a book for personal use. Stripping DRM is definitely illegal (in the U.S. and many other countries), but I'm pretty sure changing the font that a book displays on in your Kindle is okay. Note--if you do embed a font, you can still use one of the default fonts on the Kindle (at least on the Paperwhite). To use the embedded font, you just choose "Publisher Font" from the choice of fonts.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Could you send a link to someplace showing how to add a font to the PW2. I would love to add my favorite font like I used to do.
> 
> Steve


You can't add the font to the PW2 (I don't think, although over on Mobilereads it sounds like they may have come out with a jailbreak that allows it, but I haven't tried that). As Dordale said, I'm adding the font to the book file itself using Calibre, and the book must be DRM-free. I got the directions here: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224311 and have been using the Deja Vu font discussed there. But I did just download a new one to try, found it when poking around trying to find the thread with the Deja Vu font. http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2659097&postcount=67


----------



## PandorasParanormalBox (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is much of a difference between Paperwhite and the digital ink of the original Kindles? I'm wondering if it is better of if it just has a new name.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PandorasParanormalBox said:


> Does anyone know if there is much of a difference between Paperwhite and the digital ink of the original Kindles? I'm wondering if it is better of if it just has a new name.


It's very definitely better. The underlying technology is the same, but it's been improved over the last 7 years. Current screens have more pixels so text is more defined with better contrast. And the PaperWhite has a built in light that makes it possible to read in very low light and improves clarity even in full light situations. There are additional features and type face options on the newer models as well.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's very definitely better. The underlying technology is the same, but it's been improved over the last 7 years. Current screens have more pixels so text is more defined with better contrast. And the PaperWhite has a built in light that makes it possible to read in very low light and improves clarity even in full light situations. There are additional features and type face options on the newer models as well.


Also? It's cool.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

How do I know what version PW I have? I purchased it May 2013. I assume I have the original version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> How do I know what version PW I have? I purchased it May 2013. I assume I have the original version.


The Paperwhite was introduced in the fall of 2012. The 'new and improved' model came out in fall of 2013. So if you got it in May 2013, it's probably the first one.

To be sure: go to Manage your Content and Devices and click on help -- over to the right above the three tabs. Then, in the shaded area, hover your mouse over "Kindle" and then move right and click on 'show all devices and apps'. You'll see 'your recent devices' which will show you what devices you have registered to your account. If you click the picture of your Paperwhite, it'll say whether it's a first or second generation.


----------

